# France has gone expensive.



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

8O Just returned from Lacanau, nr Bordeaux and found the prices of food and things in general shot up. I think we will have to find some good surf in Wales or Devon next year. Does anyone know of nice sites right nr the beach and town that will fit a 27 foot motorhome. Thanks Prudence


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Surely free and or cheap Aires far outweighs the cost of groceries?


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

prudence said:


> 8O Just returned from Lacanau, nr Bordeaux and found the prices of food and things in general shot up. I think we will have to find some good surf in Wales or Devon next year. Does anyone know of nice sites right nr the beach and town that will fit a 27 foot motorhome. Thanks Prudence


You are in a very pricey area of France at Lacanau as we know it well. There are no Hypermarkets nearby. As far as prices in general in France they have gone up about the same as in the UK in the last couple of years, you have to shop around.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Funnily enough we concur with your thoughts having just got back from Bordeaux ourselves!

We fortunately took all our food excluding fresh which due to numptiness being contagious in my family only I eat fresh stuff ... frozen stuff they think having one a day is enough if they remember that is!

We ate out once in Vallery Sur Somme last night. One burger, one chicken breast with onion sauce (lovely it was), and pork steak all with frites and salad lovingly lobbed my way 6 drinks total an eye watering €57 plus tip!

Won't stop me going to France though good time had by all except no. 2 son who has ..... drum roll .... decided not to come next year praise be to Allah!

We stayed on some good aires and Mimizan Plage is a dream place albeit velly smelly thought we had a drain issue. €12 inc leccy reminds me need a splitter what actually is a splitter?

Greenie


----------



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> Surely free and or cheap Aires far outweighs the cost of groceries?


 Your right There was one not far out of Lacanau. We had two 17 year olds and a miserable 15 year old would have prefered to stay at home shooting pigeons. We want to save for the year after when it will be just me and Gareth and will look at staying on them then. Thanks Pru


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

randonneur said:


> prudence said:
> 
> 
> > 8O Just returned from Lacanau, nr Bordeaux and found the prices of food and things in general shot up. I think we will have to find some good surf in Wales or Devon next year. Does anyone know of nice sites right nr the beach and town that will fit a 27 foot motorhome. Thanks Prudence
> ...


Exactly. If you will seek out the most expensive places, what do you expect.
I'm sure a coffee in London or Paris will cause a sharp intake of breath. €1 here in places. 
We dine and socialise all the time. Usually three of four times a week. My wife shops Lidl and local small supermarket. Sis in Law over from Bognor was surprised the food prices were similar to her local Morrisons.

Ray.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Were there couple of weeks ago. Shopping bill for food, no different from home was about double what we would spend in the uk.
Two people, food bills alone for cooking at the motorhome, over 200 Euros for two weeks. at home we struggle to speng £50 per week.
Gerry


----------



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

We took lots of food with us and love to be there when the surf comp is on but if the boys decide they dont want to come I would like to travel around a bit and be able to please ouselves. Still love France and will go back 2013 and if we win the lottery it will be sooner. Pru


----------



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

It would have been cheaper if there was a Super U within cycling distance to be able to stock up, but the little local casino's were pricey. We drove back up to Sonzay and then to Calais and stopped at a Super U for bits and I realised then that it was what we missed when you are feeding 5. Pru


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I totally agree about the aires comment. We have been here for ages and have hardly spent anything on parking the van.

I do however have a love of French markets and Would go mad if mrs d didn't reign me in. Cheese, breads, meats And veg are just ao much nicer than the rubbish we seem to readily accept at home. It's a little more but so what if it tastes better

booze from lidl is a bargain and stuff in super u and intermarche isn't too bad.

The only thing I don't get is cooked chickens. We usually get them for between 4-8 euros from the supermarkets which is about right but if you get them at a butchers they can be double that. Ok they are Fermier (free range?) but I can't taste the difference.

The only other thing that I don't like is the price of drinks if you go out. I beleive they get taxed a lot but a tenner for a small beer and a glass of wine is crazy. I don't drink as much as I used to but when I do I usually have a few and whilst the French seem to be able to nurse a glass of leffe for an hour mines gone before the mrs has sat down. Anyway prefer to drink in or around the van.

Still my favourite country so far though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We tend not to buy name brands in supermarkets but their own. We stay away from Heinz and Kellogs and local markets which are very expensive.

My wife occasionally brings home a 'BOGOF' and asks me to squeeze it into an already full freezer.
Chickens can be just a couple of Euros but cooked over a log fire in the markets are an astounding €10 to €18. But they all end up sold.

I guess we only dine out in the evenings a couple of times a year due to the expense. But lunch at €12 all in with wine just can't be beaten.

Ray.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think it has got expensive but so has shopping in the UK this last couple of years,the poor exchange rate doesn't help either.

I agree that it depends where you go,there are lots of Lidl and Aldi supermarkets and they represent good value.

We did pay over 10 euros for 2 lagers which I didn't appreciate but it was from a pavement cafe in the med.-an expensive area anyway.They didn't get a tip though at that price :!:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We noticed that prices have risen sharply from last year but buying from Markets helps to keep the costs down.

Ok, you don't get soil stuck to your carrots and other vegetables in Tesco as you do from market produce in France but you pay a damn sight more for them in your local Supermarket at home.

As for wine - a five litre carton of Merlot sometimes lasts more than a couple of days - but not often.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Now that's the measures of lager we should have got for €10 :lol:


----------



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

We love the markets and come back stocked up with lots of yummy stuff. First Wednesday when it was on our youngest son came with us and it was like having kevin from Kevin and Perry with us. I said I would take him to Bordeaux in a taxi and send him home. The next week we left him in the motorhome on his computer. Pru


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We thought the clothes were very expensive too as Drew had forgotten most of his, his short arms with deep pockets could not thoil to pay €50 for a pair of trousers on average.

He also forgot Cadac, parasol and his brains but still had a good time!

Greenie


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I love the markets too Pru.
The smells of hot food always make me hungry. But meat, fish, cheese, olives and fresh fruit and veg are very expensive in comparison to Lidl and Auchan.

I tend to avoid the pavement cafe's as I don't drink Coffee and they can't make tea. In the end a round of 4 drinks at €10+ I resent paying.

Ray.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

We were in france this summer and found the prices very similar to supermarkets at home, expensive! we did take loads of food and drink with us but bought our fresh stuff as needed, we stayed on a site for 7 days which had a variety of lovely farm shop style counters for meats, cheeses, bread, cakes etc. you could ask the butcher in the morning to prepare your meat and pick it up later, turned out to be very reasonably priced as was the bar and cafe much to our surprise. 

We had daughter #2 with us aged 15, biggest cost wasn't the food, it was keeping her going with wi-fi so she could hibernate with her laptop, apparantly she's coming again next year but has decided that she won't do weekends any more - first child free weekend coming up very soon, yahoooo!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

wakk44 - Now that's the measures of lager we should have got for €10.

And this is the wine glass I use -


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

we are just back from Spain and France and I agree food and drink expensive, more so than last year. we stocked up on food and plenty cider and beer as we tend to drink outside the mh. we did pay 10 euro though for two beers on a site in spain and that was the only pint we bought.

had mh for 3 years and been to spain and france each yr, 10 yr old fine and enjoys herself. the now 20 yr old flew over for the last 10 days, and i wish he flew back on the same plane. hibernated in the mh on wifi, he would have enjoyed himself so much more (and us) if he stayed at home. def not coming again.

and i agree the fresh veg is so much better than the supermarkets here etc


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The aire we are currently on at castenet In southern aveyron is in the middle of nowhere. There is an advert for a local restaurant with a menu and it seems really cheap! 

Trouble is it's been shut since we got here three days ago which is a shame as we would have give it a go. Typical France though. The number of villages we ride through on the bike and everythings shut,


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We think that food is expensive in France, and that the quality and variety are really quite poor. Chicken is particularly expensive and even the free-range and organic does not have much taste. I know I've said this before but you also need to check the prices you pay as there seem to be so many examples, and never in the customers' favour, of mischarging. Last time we were there a friend lent me her copy of a newspaper for Britons in France and this subject was being raised there. Our friend says she has started to check every receipt and is saving quite a lot of money by querying all the mistakes. In our more limited experience we have been overcharged in various supermarkets about twice a week and have stopped shopping at some because it is too much hassle to have to go to the acceuil and get the refund. There is never any apology.
Yes we love going to France and differing areas are no doubt different but our experience is not one of unsullied joy!
lala


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

This mainly dependes on where you do your shopping ,we live in the Vendee with several named stores ,can still live reletivly cheaply using local markets. but did notice one item which i was curious about ,,Heinz baked beans in the Intermarche ,labeled ....quote ..this is one of a pack of 4 ,,price....3euro 25 could it be due to all the Holidaymakers? ,will look again end of Septomber ,,


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*My Daughters BF*

FRANCE - Expensive drinks, reminds me of..........

We took our Daughters, their pals and boyfriends to St. Tropez a few years back, 2004.

Our Eldest Daughter's then Boyfriend was a right in hat. Been everywhere, Knew everything, could teach him nothing. The truth was he had been to Teneriffe, twice I recall and what he knew you could write on a postage stamp.

One day when we left for a night out, he said he fancied this certain bar. I said... "Don't go in there, it will be far too expensive".

Sure as eggs, they all went ahead (it was he turn to buy) he ordered the drinks. 2 large beers, 2 small and 4 soft drinks. €60.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

I shop around, its really the only way to manage to feed a family, prices have gone up and the french are looking at prices and buying cheaper brands or shops own brands.
I shop in super u, leader price, aldi and lidls(has gone up quite a bit in last 3 months) my supermarket of choice is Auchan but its slightly pricier but has lots of money savings with fidelity card.
However, when I do an online shop for my bro to bring over, the prices in the UK have shot up since I was there july last year. I buy more processed foods there than I do in France as we like to have *treats* from the uk. Aldi veg in uk is good and Id probably shop there if I was back living there.
Local french markets are often really expensive, sitting out to drink it more expensive than sitting in, look for a nice 12e lunch menu with wine.. we had chicken liver salad with boiled egg, radish, carrotes, etc followed by confit de canard and chips, 4 different cheeses and tarte tatin with 25cls of wine... grand price 12E...tell me where in uk u can have that for a tenner !


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Wetherspoons!


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

4 courses and wine in wetherspoons...must've changed since I was in there last then cos yes they used to be good but id still be paying about £8 for a steak and chips. can u really get 4 courses for a tenner with wine cos ill make sure I visit one when I go over next year if u can, I usually end up in the harvester


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I was being facetious! :lol: Am not a fan of Wetherspoons its very hit n miss.

Must say though France does the best frites at the side of roads truly perfect!

Greenie


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hmm let me think for a nano second. The choice of sitting outside a French eatery in the south of France or in a westherspoons or harvester in the uk (probably attached to a travel inn).

Tough one that!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Beer*



barryd said:


> Hmm let me think for a nano second. The choice of sitting outside a French eatery in the south of France or in a westherspoons or harvester in the uk (probably attached to a travel inn).
> 
> Tough one that!


I would settle for a stubby and outside my motorhome on the Cote D'Azur!

But right now, I have to go lay some concrete retaining walls.

Tough, I guess.

TM


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

I agree, Ile de Re and the alps this year and food out pricey - I saw a rotiserrie chicken on the market at 18 euro - I kid you not! Main courses start at 20 euro.

We take a few things now in the freezer and fridge. Eat in one day out another, it levels things out.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Over the 7 weeks we were there 'Tour de France' et al, we ate out on average once a day. On the dear side yes, but sod it, we were on hols, or could be 'SKIING' there are no pockets in a shroud. We were doing our bit for the local economies. 8) :lol: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I just had a chocolate thingy from a patiserie in Najac which was I thought expensive until we woofer it down in the square. Heaven. Had to walk all the wAy up to the castle to work it off as I'm on a diet.

I agree about spending money locally and suporting the local economy. I feel guilty if I stay on a free aire as we are now and don't spend anything. After all that's why they are there. Nobody else here though. Just us


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We always buy from local patisserie our obligatory pain. Also local butcher for steak as that is usually cheaper and fantastic quality.

One place we bought some really cheap wine was Le Mutant at Freshnay never seen wine for €1 and must say am a cheap date cos it was lovely! We also like the local cidre.

Greenie 

Ps waaaaaah I wanna go back now all laundry done could be packed in an hour and on my way .....!


----------



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

We have just come back from touring france.
The alps are expensive but no big supermarkets and we found, as here,if you go inland rather than the coast things are cheeper.
We stopped at a site near Perpignan and payed 44 euro for 1 night!!! then we traveled inland to Villefranche-de- conflent to a site called Belle view and it was fantastic with views to die for with a pool and all the trimmings for 18 euros with electic with a lidl and a large french hypermarket down the road.
You have to do your homework a little to get a good price.
I think in general that prices are simmilar to here but diesel is a lot cheeper.
We called in at Luxembourg and paid 1.12 euro per litre
Pete


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

We do our weekly shop at Auchun and find that prices have gone up over the years.We also shop at the local markets and find that prices vary from stall to stall, so have our usual favourites, not only for the produce which they grow themselves, but also for the friendly chat.Prices are a little lower in the winter when most of the visitors have gone.The further inland from the coast the prices are a bit cheaper.Today down by the beach there are 12 motorhomes enjoying a free stay with water and toilets (courtesy our village taxes) enjoying the 85* temps and an emplty beach.Sea temp 22. Diesel today 1.28E.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We never tend to eat out and even drinks etc are rare because of the dog

On the odd occasions we have it has seemed quite expensive and not that great but that is probably due to inexperience.

Spent 6 1/2 weeks in france/germany and balancing out the cheap with the expensive goods I think we broke about even

Saved a fortune on wine   and tend to buy the local staples

Carry lots of Sirloin steak, rack of lamb and chicken carefully packed and frozen for the van to take the minimum of room.( B.I.Law is a butcher)

Veg and fruit from the side of the road superb, loved the variety of sliced cheese so easy to use

I think as long as diet is modified to suit the local taste it works out much the same, especially as finding out how to cook and serve etc knows no language barriers without even a smattering of german or english so many people were delighted to share their knowhow
and even to the extent of running round the store to get the correct accompaniments 
Aldra


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

I use Mimizan lake as a site and pay my small dues BUT if you take the little road past the site entrance you can park at the lakeside and pinch leccy and showers. No one seems to mind.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We have just done 5 and half weeks in France. Yes, meals out and drinks were dearer but, we shopped at Aldi or Lidl (fantastic alcohol prices there) or an Intermache. We bought enough for 2 days at a time otherwise and we spent less out eating but enjoyed the drinks and food at the van. If you go for "plat du jour" you know how much and also a carafe of wine is cheaper than beer.
We filled up diesel wherever we saw a good price even if we had half a tank and never ever on the autoroutes. 
My budget was the same as previous years but we ate out less. 
Lets hope the euro has a better rate next trip.
Chris


----------

